# ETC S4 thermal temp?



## LavaASU (Feb 17, 2014)

So, little trivia question. How hot does a S4 575W HPL get when running at 20%?

I'm using thermal imaging for a project, and decided to play with a S4 today when I had some bored time. I'll post the pics in a few days but figured I'd give people a chance to guess first .


----------



## techieman33 (Feb 17, 2014)

Where are you measuring from?


----------



## josh88 (Feb 17, 2014)

My guess, if you're talking the back housing, would be around 90 degrees? But that's just taking the max temp from the spec sheet and taking it down to match (with a bit of rounding)


Via tapatalk


----------



## LavaASU (Feb 18, 2014)

Okay, we'll do 3 places:

1. Hottest part of the body at 100%
2. Back of the lamp housing at 100%
3. Actual lamp at 20% (back cap sitting on the bench-- full was out of range of the camera)


----------



## LavaASU (Feb 18, 2014)

josh88 said:


> My guess, if you're talking the back housing, would be around 90 degrees? But that's just taking the max temp from the spec sheet and taking it down to match (with a bit of rounding)
> 
> 
> Via tapatalk


Josh, is that F or C?


----------



## josh88 (Feb 18, 2014)

Fahrenheit. Some of this is listed on the spec sheet. They have gate temp and rear housing temp in both F and C. It's all estimated but IS based on their own measuring of the temperatures with a thermal probe at 100%


Via tapatalk


----------



## zmb (Feb 18, 2014)

I don't have time to do all the research now, but I think I'll need to find the specific heat capacity of the quartz glass and of the metal or ceramic base, along with the efficiency to find out how much of the power going in is converted to heat. Without knowing from ETC and not being able to analyze an actual Source4, we'll have to make some assumptions about the capacity of the heat sink.


----------



## josh88 (Feb 18, 2014)

http://www.etcconnect.com/docs/docs_downloads/miscdocs/Source_Four_Heat_Info_Update_11-2007.pdf


Via tapatalk


----------



## MikeJ (Mar 2, 2014)

...and why? what is the end goal of this project?


----------



## LavaASU (Mar 4, 2014)

Mike- for fun .


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Mar 4, 2014)

Cheater!


----------



## jhochb (Mar 4, 2014)

that's not cheating
that's using the tools of the day
and with a name like LavaASU I would expect nothing less

;p


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Mar 4, 2014)

Sure. It's just that most stages don't have a $20,000 thermal camera laying around.


----------



## TheaterEd (Mar 4, 2014)

Jay Ashworth said:


> Sure. It's just that most stages don't have a $20,000 thermal camera laying around.


You mean you don't? Weird. How do you measure your color temperatures?


----------



## LavaASU (Mar 4, 2014)

So... did anyone read my first post? You guys are giving me a laugh. I'm not cheating... I had the images to start with... the QOTD part was to let people guess before I posted them.


----------



## jhochb (Mar 7, 2014)

Good Morning Jay

I agree
but I think you have an extra $0 in there

8)


----------



## JChenault (Mar 7, 2014)

Are the body temps with lamp at 20% or at full?


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Mar 7, 2014)

For the number of pixels I saw in those images, Jack? I dunno.

Lava; you mind telling us how much your thermal cam cost?


----------



## jhochb (Mar 9, 2014)

Good Morning Jay

I attended a thermal workshop given by Fluke. they offered 1 of that quality for around $4000


----------



## LavaASU (Mar 10, 2014)

jhochb said:


> Good Morning Jay
> 
> I attended a thermal workshop given by Fluke. they offered 1 of that quality for around $4000



Thats probably about right for the current model equivalent. This is an older model (no video or wireless). Fluke very generously loaned all of the data collection equipment for my thesis. There will eventually be a case study on their site about using their CNX (new wireless sensor line-- they have temperature, voltage, and current modules-- because of the wireless they can be placed in a closed panel and readings monitored safely from a distance) and thermal products for scientific research.


----------



## LavaASU (Mar 19, 2014)

So since most of you don't have access to one, does anyone have any other theatre objects they're dying to see thermal images of? No promises, but I will try to get pics for you.

Oh and I predict that within 5 years thermal imaging will be reasonably affordable. Flir is supposed to be shipping an iphone compatible one for $350 later this year.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Mar 19, 2014)

Open surface of a dimmer pack? LED fixture faces?

Sent from my SPH-L720


----------



## JChenault (Mar 19, 2014)

I would be interested in the heat from the back do a 750 watt s4 at varying distances. The question -how far do I need to be from various types of sprinkler heads.


----------



## MarshallPope (Mar 19, 2014)

It might be interesting to see the heat coming out of a fogger.


----------



## rmsy (Apr 2, 2014)

I accidentally full-on grabbed (with no gloves, mind you) the copper thumbscrew of a Source Four that had been on at full intensity for a while. I'll never be making that mistake again. Whatever temperature it was, it was hot.


----------



## techieman33 (Apr 2, 2014)

rmsy said:


> I accidentally full-on grabbed (with no gloves, mind you) the copper thumbscrew of a Source Four that had been on at full intensity for a while. I'll never be making that mistake again. Whatever temperature it was, it was hot.



It's brass, not copper. And yeah it gets hot, but it's not nearly as bad as one on a 360Q.


----------

